# Oak Timbers @ Christmas Mt Feb Wks



## brucecz (Jan 13, 2016)

Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET IN ALL OF OUR OAK TIMBER CONDOS. Here is our resorts website.http://www.christmasmountainvillage.com/


WE accept PayPal 

[Deleted - open ended offers are not permitted in this forum.]

Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the information below.

Please note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party commercial vendor of other peoples reservations. So you are dealing direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and hassles because of miscommunications, spending extra time, etc of trying to rent or buy through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if the need arises.

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and have gas fireplaces.

Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the information below Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi.

Please click on to the detailed rental agreement links below to READ and know exactly what type of unit, dates and rental prices MAY be available and the requirements and resort rules that need to be followed to rent our condo units. Thank you for your cooperation in reading before calling as the links should answer most of your questions.

IMPORTANT, PLEASE NOTE and do not miss out because a reservation MAY be cancelled on and a later reservation date may be in its place because of Bluegreen the resorts management company 2 full day cancel rule. This rule is that the owners will be charged $25 if a reservation is not canceled at LEAST 2 full nights before the check in date if a reservation is not being used.


LAST MINUTE SPECIALS Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
.
This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom

WE accept PayPal 
[deleted]
Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage. 

Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and have gas fireplaces.


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET WE ACCEPT PAYPAL.
This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Friday February 5, 2016 to Friday February 12, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $399. plus the resorts mandatory $88.00 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. Oak Timbers condo unit number is to be assigned by resort at check in. 

Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET WE ACCEPT PAYPAL. Saturday February 6, 2016 to Saturday February 13, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort .RENTAL DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $399. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in.

THE FOLLOWING WEEK HAS BEEN RENTED OUT
Friday February 12, 2016 to Friday February 19, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $399. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in.

Friday February 19, 2016 to Friday February 26, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $399. plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Bruce


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 14, 2016)

Good to see you well enough to be back on TUG, Bruce!


----------



## brucecz (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Mike.  We have a way to go.  We have to do dialysis 3 times a week for 3.5 hours each time but when you it up it really takes about 5 hours per time and we just got back from a one appointment now

We will also have at least 2 times a week in home  physical therapy.

I am grateful for Medicare but a bit unhappy that I will not be able  to use the weeks 5,6 and 7 this year .at our ocean front resort in Puerto Vallarta.



But again I am grateful  that I did not die on the operating table and had to have 22 staples to close the incision.

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Feb 3, 2016)

WE accept PayPal 

[Open ended offer deleted.  All offers on this forum must be fore specific dates, in the next 45 days.] 

 Please note that most of our inventory below are  our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers units at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages.  Some of those extra Oak Timbers  amenities are a  screened in porch that has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers have  2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which  our Cottages do not have.

Last Minute Special.    Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.   
Friday January 30, 2016 to Friday February 5, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $149.  plus the resorts mandatory $88.00 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Will be cancelled on Thursday February 4, 2016 at 7 PM CST if not rented to avoid the  $25 Bluegreen charge to the owner for a unused reservation date that was not cancelled at least 2 full days before its check in date.    Saturday February 6, 2016 to Friday February 12, 2016 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort .RENTAL DISCOUNTED TO ONLY $199  from $349.  plus the resorts mandatory $88. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in.  

Friday February  19, 2016 to  Friday February  26, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $329.  plus the resorts mandatory  $88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.   F

Last Minute Special. Christmas Mountain,  
Tuesday February 23, 2016 to Saturday February 27, 2016  for 4 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent only $229.  plus the resorts mandatory $92. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in.  

Bruce


----------



## theo (Feb 4, 2016)

*Be well!*

Let me add my good wishes and sincere hopes for stable and improving health, Bruce.

Also glad to see from your listed ownerships that you have apparently successfully extricated yourself from Florida Bay Club in Key Largo. 
Personally, I was absolutely delighted to finally bid farewell to the place.


----------



## brucecz (Feb 5, 2016)

*What do you mean by open ended offers?*

VALENTINES DAY WEEK.  LAST MINUTE SPECIAL
The Resort's ski hills and the tubing  hill are open and the resort front desk said they are supposed to remain open until  open at least until March 15, 2016.
Friday March 11,  2016 to Friday March 18, 2016  for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to b 2e assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $299.  plus the resorts mandatory $91. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in. 

Friday February  19, 2016 to  Friday February  26, 2016 for 7 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to be assigned by the resort upon check in .  RENTAL ONLY $329.  plus the resorts mandatory  88. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.   

Last Minute Special. Christmas Mountain,  
Tuesday February 23, 2016 to Saturday February 27, 2016  for 4 FULL NIGHTS). This a Oak Timbers 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent only $229.  plus the resorts mandatory $92. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in.  

Saturday February 27, 2016 to Friday April 4, 2016  for 6 FULL NIGHTS . This a Cottage, a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo .  Unit Number to b 2e assigned by the resort upon check in . RENTAL ONLY $329.  plus the resorts mandatory $91. Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.

WE accept PayPal 

[Deleted - open ended offers are not permitted in this forum.]

Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the information below.

Please note Bruce is the owner of these reservations and not a third party commercial vendor of other peoples reservations. So you are dealing direct with Bruce as a owner and maybe not have the possible delays and hassles because of miscommunications, spending extra time, etc of trying to rent or buy through a vendor with a maybe hard to reach unknown owner if the need arises.

Please note that our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Oak Timbers screened in porch's square footage. Our Oak Timbers screened in porch has a Jenn-air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers units have 2 bedrooms, 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. These Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer and have gas fireplaces.

Owner Bruce F. Czajkowski Feel free to call our home phone between 9 AM to 7 PM CST at 1-262-878-75661-262-878-7566 if you have any questions after reading the information below Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi.

 Thank you for your cooperation in reading before calling as the links should answer most of your questions.

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks. We dumped those 3 and a couple of other last year. WE have another 2 other ownerships that are in the process of closing. Then we will be down to about 12 ownerships from a high of 30. I have catch up and up date our ads.They have mostly been fun but seeing traveling now presents a problem I am glad we had about 11 to 12 years of traveling.

Bruce  




theo said:


> Let me add my good wishes and sincere hopes for stable and improving health, Bruce.
> 
> Also glad to see from your listed ownerships that you have apparently successfully extricated yourself from Florida Bay Club in Key Largo.
> Personally, I was absolutely delighted to finally bid farewell to the place.


----------



## brucecz (Feb 5, 2016)

*Denise, thank you for your prompt reply.  I will be more careful.*

Denise, thank you for your prompt reply.  I will be more careful. Bruce


----------

